# Movies ( Great Music / Musicians )



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

Sadly I am lacking in a large library and I want to build on it as the ones I have provide constant pleasure; especially when accompanied by a 'little' red wine. ( I include some filmed documentaries ):

Eroica (BBC)
Immortal Beloved (Gary Oldman)
The Mystery of Chopin
Cavalleria Rusticana / Pagliacci
Ludwig (Luciano Visconti)
The Salzburg Festival
Karajan (A Film by Robert Dornhelm)
Tosca

Other documentaries include:

Passion Callas
La Callas .. Tojours
Amalia Rodriguez

I would welcome any recommendations before I go Internet shopping again. Bottoms up! (hic)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

You might enjoy "Impromptu" involving the affair of Chopin and George Sand. I wouldn't consider it a keeper, so you may want to just rent first.

I thought Eroica on your list was great - not entirely factual, but the fellow playing Haydn was perfect and the actor portraying Beethoven was nearly so. I need to check out Ludwig. 

I think in another thread we have come to a consensus that "O Thou Transcendent," a documentary about Vaughan-Williams is a bit of a stinker.


----------



## Isola (Mar 26, 2008)

I recommend the followings highly:

Documentaries

The Art of Piano - Great Pianists of 20th Century (1999)
The Art of Violin (2001)
Gustav Mahler: Conducting Mahler/I Have Lost Touch With the World (2005)
Glenn Gould - Life & Times (1998)
Glenn Gould: Hereafter (2006)
Shostakovich Against Stalin (2005)
The Verbier Festival & Academy 10th Anniversary: Piano Extravaganza (2004)
We Want the Light (2005)

Movies

The Red Violin
The Pianist
Amadeus
Copying Beethoven
Shine
The Legend of 1900


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

"32 Short Films About Glenn Gould" is terrific fun. Also "Copying Beethoven" is good. Worth seeing Ed Harris put on the wig and the persona of Ludwig


----------

